# ControlBooth v3 coming Need your Help!



## dvsDave (Nov 20, 2007)

Heads up to our regular members. I've made the site mechanics group open to anybody who wants to contribute. 

I've just finished a website for a client and I am planning to get started coding the next version of ControlBooth.com from scratch. That's right, you've read correctly. We are going to be coding CBv3 from scratch using Ruby on Rails. (I need ruby gurus and people who are really good with query algorithms.) New hosting, new features, and more community. But I need some help from everybody. (Not just the programmers)


In order to pull this off, I need to raise $500 a year to cover hosting for a year. Several of you have become CB Supporters recently and that has helped pay for the license for vBulletin for another year. We basically need at least 20 more people to step up and be CB Supporters. This new hosting will allow us to do some things we haven't been able to do before. (hint: online chat, and real photo galleries)
Have an idea, let me know here

-David


----------



## soundlight (Nov 20, 2007)

Amazing! Thank you for putting so much time in to this site, Dave. You can count me in as a supporter as soon as I get some free time over break. This site is definitely worth it!!


----------



## Logos (Nov 20, 2007)

Dave: I am totally unable to help you with the programming and coding but after new year will be able to make a further donation. I really enjoy this site and am looking forward to it's growth.


----------



## cvanp (Nov 20, 2007)

Out of curiosity, why Ruby? From what I've heard, it is a very resource intensive language compared to PHP. Sites that use it (like Twitter.com) are often down to add servers or modify code to make it more efficient.

That said, I'm personally a PHP fanboy so my opinion probably doesn't count. The MVC setup of Ruby is nice, but I don't think the language will really be ready for any heavy-duty use until it is more optimized. At least not unless you have a lot of money or a lot of servers.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 20, 2007)

Like Tony, I too am completely useless to you programing wise. But I'll be happy to bang the drum to get people to donate.


----------



## Chaos is Born (Nov 20, 2007)

Can't wait to see all the new improvements! I'm willing to help in any way i can!


----------



## avkid (Nov 20, 2007)

You kids and your dang peer pressure.


----------



## dvsDave (Nov 21, 2007)

I know ruby on rails. I don't know php. We are looking at dedicated or virtual dedicated servers (with scalable, burstable resources) 

There are a couple of new books about ruby on rails that specifically talk about optimization. (I'll be investing in those soon)

There are also some coding/templating reasons, haml and sass being two that would make my life easier. Ruby on Rails is always growing and becoming more mature in it's deployment and resource usage. Due to it's MVC architechure , I can create custom views of the site for new interfaces as they become available. (did anyone say iPhone or mobile Opera, heck even Google's Andriod may have some cool tricks up its sleeves)

Filtering content has been a big concern of ours as we strive to stay within a PG rating so that schools content filters don't ban us. It's a royal pain now, but with RoR, the tast becomes a whole lot easier.

It's become a very popular language and I've been watching it like a hawk for a couple years now, planning and scheming for this very project.


----------



## PadawanGeek (Nov 25, 2007)

I'd like to help, but I only know HTML / XHTML and CSS. Could that be of any use to you?


----------



## koncept (Nov 25, 2007)

i'd offer to help with the coding here and there but i dont know ruby. im limited to php, sql, and asp/asp.net (plus html & css).

is there a reason we havent looked at something like a drupal based site? not sure if you have already. I have been playing around with one and i have found it to be quite nice with tie ins to alot. pm if you want to look at one of my project sites.


----------



## dvsDave (Nov 26, 2007)

I had looked at drupal, and had at one point actually deployed drupal on the front end of the site, but it's was pain to maintainence and it was so resource intensive that it would routinely bring down the server.


----------



## koncept (Nov 27, 2007)

that is interesting? Do you have any ideas what was causing the high utilization? what version? were there any additional modules or was it a base configuration?

I am asking because I am looking to use drupal on a project of mine because of its support of multiple sites.


----------



## dvsDave (Dec 3, 2007)

At least 1 version back from current. It was pretty much base config, we even had caching on. Still was sucking up all the resources. Still not sure why.


----------



## kwotipka (Dec 3, 2007)

Maybe I missed it but..... RSS feeds?


----------



## dvsDave (Dec 3, 2007)

what about RSS feeds? are you referring to drupal's high utilization or as a feature request?


----------



## kwotipka (Dec 3, 2007)

dvsDave said:


> what about RSS feeds? are you referring to drupal's high utilization or as a feature request?



Sorry, I was making a feature request. Should have paid better attention to the later posts.

kw


----------



## dvsDave (Dec 4, 2007)

yes, everything that should have an RSS feed will have an RSS feed.


----------

